

Codaset shuts down - larrywright
http://codaset.com/

======
theDoug
I'm having trouble finding details, any info on why they shut down? Poor
business planning, or some other reason?

edit: Found a cache version of the answer. Tough business, not enough time:
<http://bit.ly/p05pin>

